# Opening Weekend Meals



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Does anyone else cook their shot game on opening weekend(s)? We always cook our pheasant Saturday evening of the opening weekend and I swear it completes the hunt..............well the shoot, since we all know the opener is more of a shoot.

Just wondering if you all had any stories!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Duck fajitas.....fast and easy and goes great with any drink.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Always make bacon-wrapped pheasant and last year did a beer can bird on the grill. It was awesome, but alot of work to pluck that damn thing!


----------

